# Esta tipa es una tarada o no da para mas



## fredesvindo (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Vaya tela....


----------



## TercioVascongado (11 Mar 2022)

La revolución de las cunetas. Ánimo valiente.


----------



## Urquiza (11 Mar 2022)

Es mujer porque pertenece a la raza humana, pero seguro que mentalmente está más cercana a un besugo.
Y físicamente por lo que veo en la foto.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



VOX debería demandarla.


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## ferrys (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Pues muerte. Yo no la iba a echar de menos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Mar 2022)

Que alguien le explique a esta psicópata cómo funciona el sistema de votos y de representantes en España, por favor, que a mí me da la risa.


----------



## CommiePig (11 Mar 2022)

Muerte y femimarxismo...


la ha tocado la loto con los 21.000 MILLONES de €uros de la concubina de la rata markesita pija


----------



## Rompehuevos (11 Mar 2022)

espero que solo sea propaganda goebbelsiana y no se crea sus rebuznos


----------



## Martin Leon (11 Mar 2022)

Ella NO será violada


----------



## Turbocalbo (11 Mar 2022)

Mi detector de charos se acaba de detener,esta sobrecargado y no creo que vuelva a funcionar, ya lo tengo, voy a cojer el de retraso avanzado eso ayudará.


----------



## 1me (11 Mar 2022)

Está incitando a una guerra civil?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 Mar 2022)

Sea muerte pves


----------



## Catalinius (11 Mar 2022)

Normal, tenemos a la eta gobernando.....


----------



## Ludlow (11 Mar 2022)

Seguro que no es más subnormal porque no entrena.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Mar 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Que alguien le explique a esta psicópata cómo funciona el sistema de votos y de representantes en España, por favor, que a mí me da la risa.



Hombre, se le podrá explicar cómo funciona el sistema de votos, porque lo que es el de "representantes"...


----------



## Catalinius (11 Mar 2022)

Es hora de que Vox pueda hacer algo para poner este País en orden, que pierdan los malos y ganen los buenos.


----------



## pcbyte (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



¿Porqué descartas una de las cosas?


----------



## el segador (11 Mar 2022)

vaya tarada, que el Sepulturero, gobierne con toda la purria golpista, separatista y terrorista del parlamento junto con la extrema izquierda enemiga declarada de España, bien, que un parlamento autonomico se alie con Vox, mal llamados ultraderecha, simplemente porque quiere que se apliquen las leyes y el pais no sea el chocho la Bernarda y se oponen a todas las mamarrachas de marxistas bolivarianas de la izquierda, mal.


----------



## Shy (11 Mar 2022)

Una locadelcoño con twitter, sólo eso, no le des tanta entidad a semejante mamarracha.

Majaras como esas siempre ha habido lo que pasa es que antes no tenían twitter.


----------



## el ganador (11 Mar 2022)

Lo tiene todo la pobre


----------



## el segador (11 Mar 2022)

es un fake o miente como una bellaca, o las dos cosas


----------



## brotes_verdes (11 Mar 2022)

Se ve que tiene miedo no recibir su parte de los 20.000 millones que se van a gastar en "feminismo" si VOX consigue mas poder

Seria terrible. Esa señora y las demás de su calaña deberian tener que .... ¡trabajar!


----------



## skinnyemail (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Elijo muerte.La vuestra


----------



## Xinforio (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## birdland (11 Mar 2022)

Espero que vox la denuncie 

y lo digo absolutamente en serio


----------



## meusac (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



del todo, increíble


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Te respondo al titulo:
Por que no pueden ser las dos cosas?


----------



## Camaro SS (11 Mar 2022)

Es una tarada Y no da para mas.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (11 Mar 2022)

La revolución de las dietas, el ejercicio y las operaciones de cara.


----------



## un mundo feliz (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Alguna habrá que se crea tales majaderias, pero la mayoria realmente no se creen ni una sola palabra. Simplemente se ponen como la niña del exorcista ante la amenza de ver recortado el presupuesto de su chiringuito.


----------



## Cachopo (11 Mar 2022)

es que no da una eh jajaja
las 13 rosas, conocidas por ser encarceladas y ejecutadas tras la guerra civil, son su modelo a imitar


----------



## gabrielo (11 Mar 2022)

la amenaza de vox es que esa tia tendrá que trabajar como el común de los mortales si quiere sobrevivir 45 horas a la semana por un sueldo muy modesto en vez de pertenecer a la casta. 

trabajar para una tia por un sueldo que suele pagarse en España es peor amenaza que ser violada por 20 negros por todos los agujeros.


----------



## kabeljau (11 Mar 2022)

Esconderle el wodka. 
Que pasee de noche por el Raval de Warralona, sola y borracha, que va a encontrar talibanes.


----------



## ischainyn (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Las dos cosas y también una hija de la gran puta mal nacida


----------



## Madafaca (11 Mar 2022)

Sí, pero seguro que tiene un cuchillo jamonero en la mano.


----------



## kabeljau (11 Mar 2022)

Francina no la empina.


----------



## kabeljau (11 Mar 2022)

Al Echeminga no le cabe por el culo ni una aguja a martillazos. A la Adriana Lastra, tampoco.
Hasta el fraCa hace elñ gilipollas en Europa poniéndose a los pies de un chupapollas del Soros. 

¿Va a dejar el fraCa su escaño y dedicarse a lo que sabe hacer?

¡Tururú! Va a dejar el escaño. Eso es lo que hay con los castratis.


----------



## quilómetro cero (11 Mar 2022)

Están muy rabiosos, yo he leído al xico marxista insultar ayer en el foro y eso es totalmente novedoso.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (11 Mar 2022)

Creo q esta pidiendo que cada voto las mujeres "feministas" cuente como cuatro votos. Toda una leccion de "democracia".


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## nief (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Lo mismo se decia cuando podemos pactaba con psoe

No se de que os extranhais


----------



## Telemaco55 (11 Mar 2022)

No tiene cara de ser de Toledo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Mar 2022)

De los 7 años de colau no dice nada? 

Eso sí es talibanismo 

Eso sí es devolver a Barcelona a la edad media


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Mar 2022)

Eso no se lo cree ni ella.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (11 Mar 2022)

¡Feminismo o Whiskas!


----------



## petro6 (11 Mar 2022)

Cerebro de cristal.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (11 Mar 2022)

Le pongo la polla a tiro y me hace una mamada que arde troya, por mucha chorrada facha que diga la perra.


----------



## todoayen (11 Mar 2022)

Dicen que se recogen los cadáveres de mujeres por cientos en las calles de León.


----------



## Woden (11 Mar 2022)

Lágrimas de progre... Me gosta.


----------



## todoayen (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978687



Pues oye, esa reivindicación yo la apoyo. Incluso sin cena.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Si fuese un coño virgencita y de uso exclusivo quizás, a un polifollada que se lo coma su Puta madre.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Decipher (11 Mar 2022)

Pues ya sabe, a coger un rifle.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (11 Mar 2022)

Tiene que ser una cuenta fake para hacer la gracia


----------



## Espeluznao (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Cuando leí el título del post, lo de "esta tía es una tarada" pensé que te estarías refiriendo a la inútil que preside el Banco Central Europeo, Christine Lagarde


----------



## Godofredo1099 (11 Mar 2022)

Ver rabiar a estas misándricas impenitentes es de lo mejor que ha conseguido Vox en muchos años. Más de uno empezó a votarlos cansado de tanta monserga y no parará hasta ver su discurso fuera del sistema. Lógico y es que, que en 2012 se discutiese sobre recortes y políticas económicas y hubiese huelgas y marchas generales y en 2018, sólo se hablase de interseccionalidad y falocentrismo es una conquista del sistema, el canalizar esa frustración en disidencia controlada como fue podemos y desviar el tiro de las protestas y la rabia ciudadana hacia una guerra de sexos que dividía a la sociedad en el conjunto del Estado y agitaba la estelada en Catalunya (sobre todo cuando Artur Más tuvo que llegar en helicoptero al Parlament durante un cerco, ese mismo año, se produjo la Diada que dió inició al Procés... Casualidad? No lo creo).
Nos dividen y nos engañan mientras nos roban y nos estafan. Estas pobres diablas hipersugestionadas después de años de propaganda barata, son un drama pero también un peligro para nuestra libertad y nuestra vida cotidiana.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (11 Mar 2022)

Si la cara es el espejo del alma... no puedo seguir sin descojonarme, discúlpenme


----------



## John Smmith (11 Mar 2022)

Calumnia que algo queda.

Ni es una tarada ni es subnormal, son mala gente, simple y llanamente mala gente que ni creen en la democracia ni el la libertad ni en nada. Mala gente, rencorosa y peligrosa. Gente que ejerce una violencia "educada" (avalada por sus propias leyes y normas) constante sobre todo lo que no les complace.


----------



## kyohan (11 Mar 2022)

En Marruecos los amegos la recibirán como se merece


----------



## perrosno (11 Mar 2022)

¿Y esta individua quien es?


----------



## claudiofp (11 Mar 2022)

A ti violarte,quien?
Das asco hasta de tocarte con un palo.


----------



## loquesubebaja (11 Mar 2022)

1me dijo:


> Está incitando a una guerra civil?



No, proyecta sus deseos de sumisión.

Tarada es poco.


----------



## keler (11 Mar 2022)

Es una cuenta fake, nadie puede ser tan feo y subnormal a la vez. Una cosa u otra


----------



## noseyo (11 Mar 2022)

Mira reconoce que las 13 rosas eran unas terroristas que cosas tiene la cunetable esa


----------



## Menchi (11 Mar 2022)

Cuando leo cosas como las del OP, pienso que hay gente que vive en otra época o que es capaz de crearse otra realidad paralela en la que cree con un fervor religioso absolutamente fanático.

La verdad es que parece una enajenada hija de puta que no duraría en matar a todos hombres con tal de ver realizado su delirio misándrico.


----------



## VYP de Álava (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Supongo que esto no califica como delito de odio para el consenso progre


----------



## Quisqueyano (11 Mar 2022)

Es troll se ve a la legua, si entras en su perfil se ve.


----------



## randomizer (11 Mar 2022)

QUE NO, CHARO, QUE ABASCAL NO TE VA A TOCAR NI CON UN PALO


----------



## circodelia2 (11 Mar 2022)

Menuda pedorra, el vecino debe estar harto de sus cuescos. 
....


----------



## Dadaista (11 Mar 2022)

Propone una especie de euromaidan por lo que veo


----------



## Schenker (11 Mar 2022)

¿Feminismo o muerte? Hombre, haber avisado, no sabía que se podía elegir....


----------



## Linsecte2000 (11 Mar 2022)

Va, ya lo digo yo... 

ME LA F000000000


----------



## juster (11 Mar 2022)

PUTA COMUNISTA RETARDADA....


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Mar 2022)

Putin podria desviar una bombita para Castilla y arreglado el coñazo de los franquistas


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Mar 2022)

Siempre trayendo cuentas fake al foro


----------



## Visilleras (11 Mar 2022)

Huele a troll


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (11 Mar 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> Ella NO será violada



Para los "afros" no existen los remilgos. ¡¡¡Donde ven boquete...ahí la meten!!!


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (11 Mar 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Siempre trayendo cuentas fake al foro



Esa imagen me recuerda a esta historia

Una señora "necesitada" iba pidiendo, de puerta en puerta con su "churumbel", algo que poder llevarse a la boca. Todas las vecinas le daban algo que sufragase sus necesidades y las de su familia.
En una de las puestas que se le abrieron, la señora pidió algo que darle a su hijo pues, el pobrecillo ya se quejaba del hambre.
La dueña de la casa, entonces, le dio un trozo de pan.
La pedigüeña le solicitó a su hijo que dijese algo en respuesta a lo que el chaval respondió...
¡¡¡LO QUIERO CON MANTECAAAAAA!!!


----------



## keylargof (11 Mar 2022)

A ver joder, es una cuenta troll, y es buenísima


----------



## Ederto (11 Mar 2022)

"una revolución como la que iniciaron en su día las 13 rosas"... muy bien, muy bien bonita. Venga, ahora bájate libertarias y nos cuentas lo mucho que lucharon las mujeres en la guerra civil, y lo bueno que estaba Miguel Bosé de cura.

Una pista: en toda la guerra murieron 75 mujeres en el frente, para que te hagas una idea.


----------



## NCB (11 Mar 2022)

No moleste, charo


----------



## Tae-suk (11 Mar 2022)

Yo propongo que a estas tipas se les conceda un pequeño territorio, por ejemplo, en la Cataluña interior, no sé, el la zona del Vallés, Osona, o por ahí, para que funden el *Matriarcado de Charistán*, una entidad administrativa especial donde gozarían de un cierto grado de autonomía para vivir de acuerdo a sus propias normas y costumbres.


----------



## Burbunauta (11 Mar 2022)

Es una cuenta-parodia. Cada día hay más cuentas que parodian a las feminazis.

Lo peor es que no se distinguen de las feminazis de verdad.


----------



## Thomas Andersen (11 Mar 2022)

Un claro ejemplo de porqué las mujeres no podían (y no deberían) votar.


----------



## Despotricador (11 Mar 2022)

Sólo se ha enterado de la mitad.

Después de ser violadas y agredidas serán asadas a la parrilla en la plaza pública.


----------



## NIKK (11 Mar 2022)

Yo diría que mal follada. A esta no se la han follado en su puta vida.


----------



## fayser (11 Mar 2022)

Habla de los talibanes como algo despectivo, cuando ellas llevan años defendiendo a los musulmanes... A ver si se aclaran estas rojelias.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (11 Mar 2022)

Huele a cuenta fake, no se puede ser tan sumamente retrasada.


----------



## Demi Grante (11 Mar 2022)

Es fake. Porque no se puede ser tan subnormal a posta.


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (11 Mar 2022)

Y luego algunos se quejan de porque esta Europa destrozada...y la culpa de Putin claro


----------



## LuisZarzal (11 Mar 2022)

¡Rápido! , que alguien le de un calmante a esta loca.

Ahora en serio....

mmmmfpfpfpfpffff........... JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ

Venga va, en serio de verdad

MMMPFPFPFPFFPFPFFFPFFF..... .... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Ya, ya, ahora si ...

Pero vamos a ver señora, cuando lleguen los talibanes de verdad, ¿cómo piensa reaccionar? 

Ah, si, vistiendo un burka y chupando rabo de moro. Para ese viaje no hacían falta estas alforjas. Madre de Dios como están las cabezas. Reir por no llorar.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Mar 2022)

Vale que las femis son unas retardecs, pero anda que vosotros tragándoos estas cosas...


----------



## mxmanu (11 Mar 2022)

Es una tarada simplemente


----------



## Gotthard (11 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Que basura hay que leer durante toda una vida para soltar semejante retahila de paridas una detrás de otra.

Las mujeres tendran ciertamente mucho menor riesgo de ser violadas y agredidas si Vox realmente mete mano a la inmigración ilegal y devuelve a sus paises de origen a la masa de delincuentes juveniles que llevan enviandonos desde Marruecos ya tantos años.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Mar 2022)

No es su primera cagada


----------



## tocafa (12 Mar 2022)

Esta qué va a hacer revolución ni mierdas si sería la primera charo que huiría en una guerra como una sanguijuela.


----------



## tocafa (12 Mar 2022)

Por cierto Twitter es una basura que no censura a locas como esta.


----------



## Scarjetas (12 Mar 2022)

Es una cuenta troll.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (12 Mar 2022)

Si , si realmente piensa lo que dice, sería esquizofrenia paranoide.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 Mar 2022)

Menudo bot la Francisca esa


----------



## machote hispano (12 Mar 2022)

¿Qué tiene que ver las 13 terroristas rojas con las elecciones de CyL? 
Lo de violar será una coña, ni con un palo un autóctono. Los menas de 30 tacos si puede que lo hagan, justamente los que quiere echar Santiago... 

A ver si esta chiflada tenía apalabrado un pesebre y lo ha perdido... 
Pues nada, a pastar (y llorar) al valle.


----------



## XRL (12 Mar 2022)

esta acojoná por si le quitan la paguita y tiene que ponerse a limpiar


----------



## Alberto Liberto (12 Mar 2022)

Es increíble la de falacias, mentiras y exageraciones que expelen por la boca los ultras de los partidos con tal de ganar votos.

Y el nivel de desesperación por pillar carguito.

Tengo un energúmeno de compi de trabajo que no para de asustar al resto con mentiras de que como gane la derecha el mundo se acaba y tal y cual que ya huele.

Y lo peor es que la gente se lo cree porque no tienen ni puta idea y tampoco ganas de informarse.

El ser humano es un ser gregario nada independiente y poco inteligente y si ve que a su alrededor todos se dejan llevar se adapta.

A ese tipo de listillos que van berreando las consignas de su partido tendrían que ser viogenizados ellos o sus hijos o sus hijas por un mena y que saliera impune, entonces sí que disfrutarían de lo votado.


----------



## Romu (12 Mar 2022)

A esta no le cierra Twitter la cuenta ?
Menuda diarrea mental tiene quién escribe tantas incongruencias ....


----------



## Kbkubito (12 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978426



Las 13 putas.... violadoras,y asesinas. Menudas eran las muy hijas de puta.


----------



## Triyuga (12 Mar 2022)

¿ Y no dijo nada del 11M ???

Podia haber guardado 3 minutos de silencio, en homenaja a las victimas mujeres...


----------



## vanderwilde (12 Mar 2022)

Va a ver que buscarla a ver dónde está calentando la silla.


----------



## vanderwilde (12 Mar 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Las 13 putas.... violadoras,y asesinas. Menudas eran las muy hijas de puta.



Así fue.


----------



## El amigo (12 Mar 2022)

Dice que iniciar una revolución como las de las 13 rosas.
Pero, las 13 rosas, no murieron?


Pues que final quiere esa , tia o lo que sea.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (12 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Madreeee...por curiosidad, qué opinará esta señora de la pasta que está dando Uropa a los paramilitares que defienden la democracia en el frente? Porque vamos, al lado de ellos Abascal parece una teresiana. Que nos montan aquí uno de sus desfiles y nos vamos por las patigüelas.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Mar 2022)

Lo que es es un trol de calidad excelsa


----------



## inteño (12 Mar 2022)

Que pida corredores humanitarios y abandone este país si tan mal está.


----------



## El amigo (12 Mar 2022)

La he leído unos cuantos post y creo que es una cuenta FAKE.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (12 Mar 2022)

las 13 rosas dice….


----------



## Evolucionista (12 Mar 2022)

1me dijo:


> Está incitando a una guerra civil?



Estadísticamente, España necesita una guerra civil cada medio siglo para sanear su genética de imbéciles, gentuza y traidores, para recuperar posiciones mundiales perdidas., antes de que nos dejemos liquidar por ellos. Los chinos ahorcan o fusilan a sus subhumanos para que sus genes prehistóricos no proliferen. China tiene mucho futuro. En España nuestros criminales y chorizos tienen más derechos humanos que los currantes honrados.


----------



## machote hispano (12 Mar 2022)

A ver si resulta ser una cuenta fake...

https://twitter.com/FrancinaPavon


Pues no se distingue los disparates que suelta, de lo que caga por la boca este desgobierno.




Me nutre. Tiene mi aprobación.


----------

